# A little worried....I can feel LO's ribs (is he eating enough?)



## SabrinaKat

I know I could/should put this in weaning or in formula feeding, but am getting a little worried....

My LO is long and lanky, and I can feel his ribs (when he's lying down for a nappy change, they don't stick out or anything), but his arms, legs, face, etc., are still chubby....He seems happy (drinking about 20oz of formula a day; eating at least 12 spoonfuls of food per two meals per day), lively, interested, but a little cranky and wants to sleep a little more -- I'm wondering if this is the infamous 6 month growth spurt (he's grazing a bit, and I am trying to offer the bottle whenever he seems to want)....His poo has changed (due to weaning), but still two or three dirty ones a day, and loads of wet nappies as well....

I would take him to the baby clinic, but it's only on Wednesdays and yesterday afternoon, it was lashing down buckets at the same time! LOL! 

I don't think there is anything wrong, it's just I'VE always been a little tubby, so skinny mums and/or lanky babies -- can you feel (not see!) your ribs? 

thanks

ps. my OH said LO is fine, but you know first-time mums!


----------



## charleosgirl

My girl is on the lanky side too, her weight is normal though. I wouldn't worry unless told otherwise as long as they're eating.x


----------



## fairykate

Yeah, I can see my LO's ribs too, when he stretches up or when he has his nappy changed - he's 50th centile for weight but about 90th for height so he's long and slim!! He eats like a horse though (18oz milk and about 500g food per day spread through 2 meals) and is constantly gaining weight and always active so I'm not worried :)


----------



## veganmama

i can feel my ribs especially when im lying down


----------



## leahsbabybump

nothing to worry about hun so log as weight gain is sufficient my ribs poke out a bit when im laid down so do DD's and were not the skinnyest pair lol


----------



## lovelylaura

its normal dont worry :) my little girl has always been a little ribby lol but she eat alot! theres not a moment she isnt stuffing food in her mouth now but she still only 17lbs at 1 year im not worried and neither was my HV she just burns it off extremly quickly xx


----------



## Randianne

You can definitely see my LOs ribs and it looks really bad when she stretches. But like your LO, she's got the chubby cheeks and thighs. I've had people comment on it, but she's always been long and skinny. And she eats between 30 and 36 oz every day! Babies just come in different sizes.


----------



## SabrinaKat

As I write this, LO is playing in his gym, screaming with glee and trying to roll over in an effort to crawl (okay, he's trying, but ends up back on his back and scooting on his bum), so very lively, active and not hungry, me thinks!

thanks, guys - what a silly billy I am.......

best wishes


----------

